# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2008 >  SSMS 2008 SqlGeometry Error

## TimothyAWiseman

After finally getting around to uninstalling a release candidate of 2008 and installing 2008 Standard on one of the development machines, SSMS is consistently providing a : 
An error occurred while executing batch. Error message is: Could not load type 'Microsoft.SqlServer.Types.SqlGeometry' from assembly 'Microsoft.SqlServer.Types, Version=10.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=89845dcd8080cc91'.

Error whenever a query is run in grid mode.  The queries work perfectly in text mode.  

What is the best way to fix this?

----------


## rmiao

Try reinstall client tools.

----------


## TimothyAWiseman

> Try reinstall client tools.


Thanks for suggesting it, but I tried that one before posting.  Any other thoughts?

----------


## Romar

I resolve this problem uninstalling the assembly in C:\WINDOWS\assembly\Microsoft.SqlServer.Types.  :Smilie:

----------


## TimothyAWiseman

> I resolve this problem uninstalling the assembly in C:\WINDOWS\assembly\Microsoft.SqlServer.Types.


Thanks.  My final solution (before I got this reply) was to reinstall windows and then reinstall SSMS.

----------

